# Bulk editing (multiple excel files)



## cyberdimitri (Dec 27, 2022)

Hi,

I have the exact same excel file saved in one folder multiple times, one per each day of the month (it's a form that the users have to fill in daily and send to a recipient list).
The files are identical but have different file names. Is there a way to change a formula on all of them at once?


----------



## JEC (Dec 27, 2022)

Yes, but why all those seperate Excel files. I would change the way of working, using just one file


----------



## cyberdimitri (Dec 27, 2022)

JEC said:


> Yes, but why all those seperate Excel files. I would change the way of working, using just one file


The users have zero excel knowledge and can't be trusted to name the file correctly and put it in the right place.


----------

